# My new R34 GTR



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

R33,R34,RS


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Very nice collection 

What wheels are they on the R34?

Dave.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Prodrive GC-07


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

someone has far too much money


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> What wheels are they on the R34?


Look like Prodrive's to me??


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice car and nice colour.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

love the yellow r34!


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Driveway could do with a clean!


----------



## NAZ (Mar 24, 2006)

NICE COLLECTION M8


----------



## Jamz (Dec 27, 2004)

The R34 is looking sexy with the rims


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Is tat the new alfa romeo Brera in the background?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Neale said:


> Is tat the new alfa romeo Brera in the background?


Looks like a 147 to me.

Nice collection


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Very nice collection How do ou decide which one to drive    

Best regards Alan


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Toni will like that a lot!


----------



## wan (Mar 26, 2006)

*HI!*

hey GoingGTR! I'm in SG and I've been "tracking" and noticing your R33GTR these past 2 years. And would you be mad if I were to say I've been a passenger on your mean machine? Its real quick even thou the boost is not on (zero boost). the 'NA' rb26 feels very torquey (the nature of RBs), wouldnt imagine if the boost were to be on, didnt get to feel the turbos though. That was a year ago when I rode with who I believe your friend, Usof driving it. You lend your R to him is it? Just curious... 
The last time I saw your r33 was last november and had APRacing calipers front&rear, changed to nismo exhaust, the steering wheel changed and the front lip painted black again. Can't wait to see it again, and now you got this r34gtr, i'm drop dead...
And do you mind if I ask, was your r34 previous owner had Sxxxx single digit plate? (who owned a supra before??). cos I saw that exact car before with those Prodrive rims. curios again:smokin:


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*gtr*

nice colour:smokin: 
join the club
very few yellows

im sure tonigmr2 will tell you how many


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

wan said:


> hey GoingGTR! I'm in SG and I've been "tracking" and noticing your R33GTR these past 2 years. And would you be mad if I were to say I've been a passenger on your mean machine? Its real quick even thou the boost is not on (zero boost). the 'NA' rb26 feels very torquey (the nature of RBs), wouldnt imagine if the boost were to be on, didnt get to feel the turbos though. That was a year ago when I rode with who I believe your friend, Usof driving it. You lend your R to him is it? Just curious...
> The last time I saw your r33 was last november and had APRacing calipers front&rear, changed to nismo exhaust, the steering wheel changed and the front lip painted black again. Can't wait to see it again, and now you got this r34gtr, i'm drop dead...
> And do you mind if I ask, was your r34 previous owner had Sxxxx single digit plate? (who owned a supra before??). cos I saw that exact car before with those Prodrive rims. curios again:smokin:



Car used to belong to supra owner...

Yusoff is my business partner..I'll be glad to give rides but the car is in storage now..in the US as of this point 

cheers


----------



## wan (Mar 26, 2006)

GoingGTR said:


> Car used to belong to supra owner...
> 
> Yusoff is my business partner..I'll be glad to give rides but the car is in storage now..in the US as of this point
> 
> cheers


what!? you mean you've de-register it here and flew it over there? thats so unexpected.
awwh, there goes a rare car off SG and my hopes of seeing it again. so now theres only 1 GTR33 here in SG?
any chance its coming back here??


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

wan said:


> what!? you mean you've de-register it here and flew it over there? thats so unexpected.
> awwh, there goes a rare car off SG and my hopes of seeing it again. so now theres only 1 GTR33 here in SG?
> any chance its coming back here??



I am physically in the US, car is still in singapore, in storage..

there is only 1 left, the other one was exported.


----------

